# e4e - Remote Position



## rthomas@generalmedicine.com (Feb 10, 2016)

Has anyone worked with e4e Healthcare Services as a remote HCC coder for Altegra?
Has anyone experienced scams when trying to find a remote coding position?

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------

